# Ryker @ 15 weeks



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Love to hear your thoughts on my boy 










Head shot :wub:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Love the head shot! What an adorable face


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He is stunning..


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

He is beautiful!!


dawn


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

Very Handsome


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

SOOOO cute!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

can i have him? lol


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice stack for that little guy!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my boy 

lol @ chicagojosh - not a chance buddy, I'm rather attached to the little guy :wub: :laugh:

Would love if anyone could give me a critique on his conformation etc


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Masculine puppy with very nice color and pigment. Flat withers going into a top line that has a bit too much curve for my tastes. His croup is a good length, but is steep. Very good angulation front and rear though his upper arm should be longer. Very good bone and pasterns. I would like to see a tighter foot.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks heaps for the critique, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> can i have him? lol


I agree!!!! GORGEOUS :wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He's a nice boy. Who's he out of?


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Lovely headshot! he is stunning. His eyes are so expressive!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I love his little face and his name is super cute


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone, only just saw these replies sorry! 

Here's a recent head shot @ 5 months










GSDAlphaMom - he is out of Kwint v Juerikstall and Kasron Quality


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

gsd_bella said:


> Thanks everyone, only just saw these replies sorry!
> 
> Here's a recent head shot @ 5 months
> 
> ...


 
:wub::wub::wub: He is Gorgeous!!!! What a beautiful face!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks Taylor


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------

